# Help needed! PLZ!!!



## lostcase_gib (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi!

I am gonna enter a beginners competition on monday and i am not too sure which picture to enter yet!

Please lemme know what you think! 

Thanks guys!


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Apr 16, 2008)

3rd


----------



## memento (Apr 16, 2008)

the light house one


----------



## lostcase_gib (Apr 16, 2008)

the problem with that one is for anyone who knows about Gib is that it is not a very original photograph, i personally love it but its almost a normal shot here in Gib. but if you all agree that its the best of the bunch i will enter it coz i am stuck between the 4!


----------



## lostcase_gib (Apr 16, 2008)

Hey guys latest addition is the bay with the airport strip right beside... so please let me know which of the 5 you like best!


----------



## bapp (Apr 16, 2008)

Whats the comp brief?? If it is just open to anything, maybe start to (insert generic phrase) "think outside the box". Look at things around you in a way you haven't looked at them before.

The lighthouse is the most pleasing image on the eye, but if like you say, it has become a cliche, why not try to look at it from an angle that others have not.

Find a spot where you can see it through a gap in a wall or creeping through blades of grass. To win a competition, you want it to grab attention and also make people think "Aw why didn't I do that"

If it's too late to re-shoot, id pick Lighthouse!


----------



## lostcase_gib (Apr 16, 2008)

yeah i have thought of that also, but this place is a sheer drop all round except from where i shot and the road beside hence the cliche about the same shot... i would need access to a boat or a plane to shoot from a different angle! lol

Anyways... Keep em coming!


----------



## Judge Sharpe (Apr 16, 2008)

The bottom photograph of the Harbor and ships is good, a little underexposed. Did you take it late in the day? Is it true B+W or a conversion? If it is a conversion, you may be able to rework it for more contrast and better highlights. As I said before, I like the top one for the technique. I did not care as much for the entire hospital shot that you posted before, but it was interesting_.  I also like the lighthouse. What about a night shot of it with the spot approaching but not quite to you? _
_I now have to figure out how to turn off the italics that came on unexpectedly. So much for computer literacy. _
_Good Luck _
_Judge Sharpe _


----------



## lostcase_gib (Apr 16, 2008)

hehehe thanks sharpe!

yeah will work on the contrast of the harbour.


----------



## wing352 (Apr 16, 2008)

3rd is my favorite..nice capture..


----------



## lostcase_gib (Apr 16, 2008)

thanks wing


----------



## parish nation (Apr 17, 2008)

3rd one is great


----------



## lostcase_gib (Apr 17, 2008)

thanks nation!


----------



## lostcase_gib (Apr 17, 2008)

**bump**


----------



## lostcase_gib (Apr 18, 2008)

well after some consultation here locally, i am now stuck between 1 and 5 as 3 even though it is probably the better one is not original at all and will just be 'another' photo. So what do you guys think???


----------



## JamesD (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm going to break with the group and suggest #2.  Just my opinion, and you get what you pay for, but it's the one that stands out to me the most.


----------



## lostcase_gib (Apr 18, 2008)

interesting concept there James...

thanks for ur 2 pence worth!


----------



## tranceplant (Apr 28, 2008)

the lighthouse is amazing


----------

